# JJ Show Grooming Pics



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are pics of JJ from yesterdays show in PA. Chiara is in some as well she is such a show expert. She loves to hang out and watch.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow!!! JJ is absolutely stunning. The last pic takes my breathe away.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG!! Look at that coat!!!! Emma has a loooooong way to go, LOL! He's gorgeous. Thank you for sharing these pics!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

JJ is gorgeous, i just love looking at that boy! What a little cutie Chiara is.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank You!! Stacy Emma will get there too!! I can not take credit for his conditioning and grooming that is all my wife's doing!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh wow!!! What is your secret? JJ's coat is to die for!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: WOW great pictures, is his coat fast growing?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW that is alot of coat! He looks very handsome!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Stunning, absolutely stunning!! And living proof that satin sheets on his humans' bed and uncarpeted floors go a long way toward allowing JJ to be a free-roaming beloved pet, a bed buddy, and an absolutely gorgeous show dog with a stunning coat all at the same time. Larry and Liz, you both deserve a lot of credit for all that you've accomplished. :thumbsup: And Kiki is too precious for words. :wub:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Stunning, absolutely stunning!! And living proof that satin sheets on his humans' bed and uncarpeted floors go a long way toward allowing JJ to be a free-roaming beloved pet, a bed buddy, and an absolutely gorgeous show dog with a stunning coat all at the same time. Larry and Liz, you both deserve a lot of credit for all that you've accomplished. :thumbsup: And Kiki is too precious for words. :wub:


Thanks Mary!! Satin Sheets do work well ::aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What an incredible coat. :new_shocked::new_shocked: can't be easy to keep it that perfect. What a beauty. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! He is stunning!!! 
well done!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

STUNNING!!! He is just stunning!!! Thanks for sharing~~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Just as Dianne said, he is stunning!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow, look at the length of that coat! Does he ever trip over it? :blush:

JJ is absolutely stunning....and I have that on an expert opinion....Ava's.:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW! Breathtaking!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW!! JJ is absolutely beautiful!! That must take a lot of work and care. What a marvelous coat and I love how Chiara sneeks her way into some pics - she knew what she was doing ;-)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lawrence and Liz -- JJ just takes my breath away. I can't even begin to think about the grooming involved. I spend about 1/60th of that time on my own hair.:HistericalSmiley: And I guess it shows.:blush: I however have a complaint. We don't get to see or hear about Chiara nearly enough. So I'm calling for some equal time here


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Lawrence and Liz -- JJ just takes my breath away. I can't even begin to think about the grooming involved. I spend about 1/60th of that time on my own hair.:HistericalSmiley: And I guess it shows.:blush: I however have a complaint. We don't get to see or hear about Chiara nearly enough. So I'm calling for some equal time here


Sue, there's just not enough time. Kiki (Chiara) says they MUST spend their time buying her more princess beds, designer clothes, diamond collars, satin & pearl bows, pink strollers, leopard print travel pens, fur-lined carrier bags ... the list goes on and on ... and she's got it all!:happy:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, I want JJ's hair!!!! :w00t: Incredible!!!! Thank you for sharing your gorgeous Malt!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

An absolute stunning example of the perfect Maltese! Gorgeous!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

He looks stunning!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

missiek said:


> Oh wow!!! What is your secret? JJ's coat is to die for!


Thank You. Sorry there is no secret!! Just good food, shampoo,conditioner and whole lot of love



Silkmalteselover said:


> :w00t: WOW great pictures, is his coat fast growing?


Thanks.
His coat grows at the normal pace which is about 1/4 inch per month



The A Team said:


> Holy Cow, look at the length of that coat! Does he ever trip over it? :blush:
> 
> JJ is absolutely stunning....and I have that on an expert opinion....Ava's.:wub:


Pat you know JJ loves Ava



Snowbody said:


> Lawrence and Liz -- JJ just takes my breath away. I can't even begin to think about the grooming involved. I spend about 1/60th of that time on my own hair.:HistericalSmiley: And I guess it shows.:blush: I however have a complaint. We don't get to see or hear about Chiara nearly enough. So I'm calling for some equal time here


I will start posting more of Chiara!!



MaryH said:


> Sue, there's just not enough time. Kiki (Chiara) says they MUST spend their time buying her more princess beds, designer clothes, diamond collars, satin & pearl bows, pink strollers, leopard print travel pens, fur-lined carrier bags ... the list goes on and on ... and she's got it all!:happy:


Mary ok they are spoiled!!! But you must admit the leopard print travel pen was your Idea!!! 

Thanks everyone!!!!B)


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow so he doesn't have to kept penned up? 

Satin sheets and wood/tiled floors... I shall have to take note of that!

He really is gorgeous! You must be very proud!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow! His coat is literally perfect...he's a living dream. Really incredibly beautiful! Chiara is a beauty too!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a specials coat if ever I saw one. Great work and loving care. )


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank you all for the Nice comments about JJ.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Two adorable pups. And I'm just speechless over JJ.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just keep going back to your thread to look at JJ. What a gorgeous boy he is, he just takes my breath away he is so gorgeous. :wub: Can i send Riley to you to get his coat like that?


----------



## krystalpaw (Oct 14, 2010)

chiarasdad said:


> Here are pics of JJ from yesterdays show in PA. Chiara is in some as well she is such a show expert. She loves to hang out and watch.
> View attachment 90268
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful condition, do you wrap between shows? or use a conditioner.

I love the stand, is that something you made or purchased, years ago when we showed we had one we made that we took to the ring to keep the dog off the ground

Beverley


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow! he is gorgeous!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW!! That's one beautiful boy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So these pictures of JJ have motivated me to bring out the wraps. And I'm happy to say that Emma is LEAVING THEM ALONE, lol.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would love to see JJ in person, he's stunning


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

krystalpaw said:


> Wonderful condition, do you wrap between shows? or use a conditioner
> I love the stand, is that something you made or purchased, years ago when we showed we had one we made that we took to the ring to keep the dog off the ground
> 
> Beverley


He is in wraps and oil. The stand is from a vendor that Stacy hooked everyone up with Thanks Stacy!!!



bellaratamaltese said:


> So these pictures of JJ have motivated me to bring out the wraps. And I'm happy to say that Emma is LEAVING THEM ALONE, lol.


Emma is in Beautiful condition!!!


Matilda's mommy said:


> I would love to see JJ in person, he's stunning


Maybe you can meet us at a show


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

JJ is absolutely gorgeous! Chiara is adorable. I so enjoy looking at your pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------

